# merino wool products



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

I was wondering if merino wool would be okay to use as a bedding for a hedgehog? I have came across cozy looking "caves" that are made/felted of merino wool. 
Any suggestions?
Also another question:would the change of product( bedding product) affect a hedgehog? I used carefresh as a bedding/bathroom material and then switched to just papertowels and I have noticed less activity in the cage and less appetite. Would this kind of change affect the moods of my hedgie? Just curious. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Wool, even felted wool, isn't safe for use with hedgies. It would be much to easy for them to get a nail caught in it.


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

Any change can affect their mood, but I wouldn't think it would upset them that much. Has anything else changed: food, temperatures?


----------



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, it is hot in here, we have a heat wave and I turned a heat lamp off...I don't know if that affects him. The temperature is still at 75. The food hasnt changed. But I think Dilly is sensitive to a change of his bedding. Not sure. He used to love cantalope, now he is barely touching it. But the rest of his food habits havent changed.


----------

